
Universal speech-to-text for Windows OS? - 4midori
I&#x27;m tired of typing, and it&#x27;s really getting to my wrists. Yes, I have a fully ergonomic setup.<p>Speech-to-Text works pretty well via Google&#x27;s API, for example, I can use this https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dictation.io&#x2F;speech
But this requires a lot of copypasta.<p>But what I&#x27;d really like is a little prompt [] where I can talk and have it insert text wherever the cursor is, in any program - web browser form fields, MS Word, etc. Does this exist?
======
sp332
This is built-in. Select the text field and press Windows-H.
[https://support.microsoft.com/en-
us/help/4042244/windows-10-...](https://support.microsoft.com/en-
us/help/4042244/windows-10-use-dictation)

It's pretty good for me out of the box, but if it's too inaccurate you can go
to Control Panel\Ease of Access\Speech Recognition and click "Train Your
Computer to Better Understand You".

~~~
4midori
Whoa. How did I miss that? Thanks!

Are there any add ons or widgets that enhance it?

------
4midori
Note to other readers - Windows' speech to text, while function, has inferior
voice recognition to The Goog.

------
codegladiator
Dragon naturally speaking software (not free)

